# صورة للانبا موسى الاسود ( حقيقى )



## +meriet+ (31 يناير 2009)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يناير 2009)

*صوره جميله وباينه

شكرا ميريت

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## SALVATION (31 يناير 2009)

_بسم يسوع
بركت شفاعته تكون معانا
ميرسى كتييير للصوره​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 فبراير 2009)

بركه صلواته فلتكن معنا

ميررررررسى على الصوره 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## tena_tntn (1 فبراير 2009)

الصور جميلة جدا ميرسي


----------



## vetaa (1 فبراير 2009)

*بركته تكون معانا*

*شكرا *


----------



## +meriet+ (3 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لمشاركتكم


----------



## GogoRagheb (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اختى للصورة
بس معلش
مين اللى قال انه هو​


----------



## zezza (11 أبريل 2009)

بركة صلواته و شفاعته معانا 
بس يعنى من غير رخامة 
دى ممكن تكون صورة اى حد ..راهب عادى كان فى الدير


----------



## kalimooo (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 أبريل 2009)

لا اتوقع ابدا ان يكون هذا الانبا موسي 

دا صورة للدير فيها راهب مش شرط خالص يكون الانبا موسي

وثانيا مش في دليل انه هو 

ياريت نحاول نفكر قبل ما نقول اي خبر علشان مش ناثر علي الناس بكلام وخلاص

مش قصدي الهجوم ولكن حتي لا تتحول المسيحيه في تظر الناس لا معجزات وهميه

تحياتي


----------



## خاطى ونادم (16 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااا اختى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

صورة جميله
ميرسى يا +meriet+​


----------



## dodo jojo (5 يوليو 2009)

+meriet+ قال:


>



شكراااا كتير يا ميريت على الصوره:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## happy angel (8 يوليو 2009)




----------



## amad_almalk (9 يوليو 2009)

صوره رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الصور ه


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## just member (12 يوليو 2009)

**
*اسم الصليب*
*بركة صلاتة تكون معنا امين *
*قديس عظيم عن جد*​


----------



## My Rock (12 يوليو 2009)

يغلق لعدم وجود دليل يدعم الصورة
الرجاء التأكد قبل وضع الصور


----------

